

Ask HN: Rate my iPhone app - Promo codes included - sendos

My first iPhone app just went up for sale on the App Store and I'd like to give some promo codes to HN readers.<p>It's a pretty simple utility app (a check splitter), but with a very straightforward interface that can handle quite complex cases.<p>Say you are in a party of 5, the bill is $120.45, and 2 people ordered wine, while 1 person skipped dessert. You are paying for yourself, your spouse, and your friend, and you had wine while your spouse and friend didn't. How much do you owe?<p>Without this app, it gets hairy very quickly. With this app you can quickly find out how much your share of the total bill is, including tip.<p>The app is called "Ultimate Check Split"<p>It would be great to get some feedback from you guys.<p>Promo codes:
1)  NPPXJFN9943W<p>2)  7LLYK996WXTY<p>3)  JFX496JXLXPR<p>4)  3HLK3X9TLW9H<p>5)  Y796TXR6NEKA<p>6)  JKRXTYPY9THA<p>7)  N4MYN7JLE6N3<p>8)  WM7M9XY9M93X<p>9)  JTJYM94FK6HE<p>10) 7KXNKMKPAPJ4
======
gnok
Quick short Review:

* Great idea. This sort of app is extremely useful, especially for students at univs * I'm not sure I like the app title at the top of the page. Its a low-res picture and doesn't look good on my iPhone 4. I realize you're going for a skeuomorphic design with the UI, but I somehow feel the title feels "out of place". Can't really put my finger on it though.

* I find it a little confusing to enter total amount with tax and then enter the tax again. When I split with friends, I usually don't think too much about the tax.. Perhaps you could ask for the "amount to split" and leave the tax bit to the user?

* The two buttons at the bottom seem out of place, given the design of the rest of the app.

* This is more of a 'feature request' i guess, but it would be nice to have a history of transactions, with support for IOUs. Very often, one of us in my group won't have cash or be owed money or something of the sort, and an IOU gets in the way.

* Could you let the user email this to contacts? This way, all members in the group have a record of what happened.

~~~
sendos
Thanks for the feedback! Responses below.

> iPhone 4 low-res picture issue

Hmmm, I hadn't thought of how it would impact the new retina display. It looks
decent on my 3GS, but I guess I'll have to find a friend with an iPhone 4 to
see how it looks on that and find ways to make it look better.

> The two buttons at the bottom seem out of place

I agree with this, and I'm not sure how to best maintain the look of the app,
while still having navigation icons that people are accustomed to. I'm looking
into this.

> History of transactions, IOUs, email to contacts

Great ideas. I'll add them to future versions.

~~~
gnok
How about a tabbar at the bottom? Presumably with tabs for settings and
transaction histories and so on? You could have your own tab bar design to go
with the design of your app.

I'm continuing to test your app out (its Friday; great excuse to go out
drinking with buddies! ;) ). I'll get you more review later I suppose.

------
minalecs
on the app store its listed at 1.99. How do I enter promo code, and is it free
if I use the promo code ?

~~~
sendos
Yes, with the promo code it's free.

To enter the promo code, you go to the iTunes Store home page (in iTunes), and
in the top-right corner, click on "Redeem", and in the page that opens, paste
the promo code.

Let me know what you think!

------
pinksoda
Most people just split it evenly, even if your burger cost more or whatever
the situation. This is the norm in Boston, not sure about other places.

~~~
sendos
Yes, that's the norm when everyone gets an entree that is roughly the same
price (give or take a few dollars, where the amount depends on the group, e.g.
students vs professionals). However, when some people in the group order
something extra that is signifigant (e.g. a $60 bottle of wine), it is
customary for the other people not to have to pay for that extra order (of
course, the price of the extra item at which the group will bother with taking
it into account depends on the type of group)

